# Seperate Worldmark Section?



## mtribe (Aug 22, 2008)

Worldmark the Club and Fairfield have both been gobbled up by Cendant and spun off into Wyndham. Fairfields names has actually been changed to Wyndham but Worldmark has not.  Each of these two clubs has their own unique issues and also some that they share. I really find it difficult to know what I am reading, particularly from thread titles sometimes.  The use of the name Wyndham is confusing to me.  To make matters worse I believe that Wyndham is trying to confuse people on these issues.    I believe that each of these clubs is as big as the other points based resort groups that have their own section.  HGVC, Marriott, Starwood.  Would it be possible to separate this "forum?" into two so that Worldmark topics and question remain separate from Wyndham (Fairfield)?  Wyndham Manages Worldmark the Club.  They do not OWN IT. Sorry if this has been discussed before but I just find it difficult to find all of the  Worldmark specific discussions.  In general I do not have much interest in Wyndham(Fairfield)


----------



## photosmike (Aug 22, 2008)

mtribe said:


> Worldmark the Club and Fairfield have both been gobbled up by Cendant and spun off into Wyndham. Fairfields names has actually been changed to Wyndham but Worldmark has not.  Each of these two clubs has their own unique issues and also some that they share. I really find it difficult to know what I am reading, particularly from thread titles sometimes.  The use of the name Wyndham is confusing to me.  To make matters worse I believe that Wyndham is trying to confuse people on these issues.    I believe that each of these clubs is as big as the other points based resort groups that have their own section.  HGVC, Marriott, Starwood.  Would it be possible to separate this "forum?" into two so that Worldmark topics and question remain separate from Wyndham (Fairfield)?  Wyndham Manages Worldmark the Club.  They do not OWN IT. Sorry if this has been discussed before but I just find it difficult to find all of the  Worldmark specific discussions.  In general I do not have much interest in Wyndham(Fairfield)



I agree, 2 separate forums would be nice.  I have very little interest in Worldmark


----------



## Judy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, two forums - one for Fairfield/Wyndham and one for Worldmark by Wyndham, would end the confusion.  But if there isn't enough traffic to support two forums, how about changing the name of this one to include "Worldmark"?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 22, 2008)

Judy said:


> Yes, two forums - one for Fairfield/Wyndham and one for Worldmark by Wyndham, would end the confusion.  But if there isn't enough traffic to support two forums, *how about changing the name of this one to include "Worldmark"*?



The dual name sounds reasonable, there are probably as many Wyndham/Worldmark comparison threads as there are exclusively Worldmark ones.  It could be patterned after the Hilton / HGVC one and be named Wyndham / WorldMark.

Just a suggestion, I don't have a problem with the way it currently is either.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 22, 2008)

photosmike said:


> I agree, 2 separate forums would be nice.  I have very little interest in Worldmark



And I have less in FSP I mean Wyndam Wyndham versus Worldmark by Wyndham   :hysterical:


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

I personally do not agree. 

Although sometimes it is unclear from the title if the question is about WM or WYN/FF, there is an effort made to change titles to indicate if the question is about WM or WYN/FF. 

Plus WM has several internet forums  all to it self including WMowners.com.



> The use of the name Wyndham is confusing to me. To make matters worse I believe that Wyndham is trying to confuse people on these issues.


 This may be the biggest reason there is a problem. People asking questions often don't know what system they are asking about. This isn't something that TUG can fix by creating 2 forums. This problem is created by wyndham.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing which could be done easily is to change the forum title from 

_Wyndham Resorts: Discussion of the Wyndham systems (formerly Cendant), i.e. Equivest, Fairfield, Pahio, Trendwest, and Worldmark._

To something like;  _Wyndham TS sytems:  Discussion of the two Wyndham systems  Worldmark (WM) & Wyndham Vacations ( aka Fairfield ) as well as Equivest, Cendent, Pahio and Trendwest._


----------



## Gr8sker (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm new to timesharing and I am looking for specific information on Worldmark by Wyndham. There is alot of knowledge here to glean but it is very hard sifting through it to find Worldmark specific topics. Outside of joining another forum, It would be nice to have a designated Worldmark spot here.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 22, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> One thing which could be done easily is to change the forum title from
> 
> _Wyndham Resorts: Discussion of the Wyndham systems (formerly Cendant), i.e. Equivest, Fairfield, Pahio, Trendwest, and Worldmark._
> 
> To something like;  _Wyndham TS sytems:  Discussion of the two Wyndham systems  Worldmark (WM) & Wyndham Vacations ( aka Fairfield ) as well as Equivest, Cendent, Pahio and Trendwest._



Bill,
Sounds like a great idea....there really is enough WM forums out there...Fairfield also.
Almost of the time by the post you can tell if they are asking about WM or FF.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 22, 2008)

Gr8sker said:


> I'm new to timesharing and I am looking for specific information on Worldmark by Wyndham. There is alot of knowledge here to glean but it is very hard sifting through it to find Worldmark specific topics. Outside of joining another forum, It would be nice to have a designated Worldmark spot here.



You can find some great information on resort layouts, pictures, help using Worldmark on http://fredincolorado.com/blog
Check out the owner education section


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you want a forum which only has a comments about Worldmark, you can search the Wyndham forum for "Worldmark". It will return only threads which has Worldmark in the thread.


----------



## Stressy (Aug 22, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Bill,
> Sounds like a great idea....there really is enough WM forums out there...Fairfield also.
> .



But, this is about people coming to TUG and differentiating between the two. They haven't even found those other forums yet...they have landed here. I think it would be helpful to separate them. JHMO.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 23, 2008)

Stressy,
*That's why they come here*...to gather information. And the fact that all in one thread they can read about the differences between FF and WM would help them tremendously to understand which one they bought and the differences between the two.


----------



## Stressy (Aug 23, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Stressy,
> *That's why they come here*...to gather information. And the fact that all in one thread they can read about the differences between FF and WM would help them tremendously to understand which one they bought and the differences between the two.



Hopefully, they are researching before they have purchased  However, we all know that is not necessarily the case. My point was only that with the Wyndham moniker-it can become even more difficult to understand which is which. Points/Credits systems are confusing enough without trying to differentiate between the two. When you are a "seasoned" owner-it makes perfect sense. When you are a newbie and just starting to learn-it becomes very convoluted and distressing to say the least. We need to remember our humble beginnings before we knew everything 
Again, JMHO.


----------

